# masking fluid bead not wanted



## painterinpa (Jul 23, 2012)

I am trying to make hair thin lines using masking fluid, Daniel Smith, with the smallest tip. The width is find, but at the beginning of each line I always get a tiny bead of masking fluid, which of course shouldn't be there. I wipe it off just before the tip hits the paper with my finger, but I can't seem to escape that little blob. Any suggestions.


----------



## painterinpa (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanks for responding to my post.

I am using the plastic tip that comes with the D. Smith fluid, not a brush. You can cut the tip to different sizes and the one I am using is about the smallest I can make it. One thing I have learned though is that you can water down the fluid to make it more controllable and still have it mask effectively, and that I applied with a brush and had fairly good luck. I am also going to try applying the thinned down version with a crow quill.


----------



## painterinpa (Jul 23, 2012)

Now there's a good idea! I am going to jot that down in my notebook. I am doing grass coming out of the water. On one end I need an organic, tapered look, but where it enters the water it would make a crisp line. I have low-tack Scotch tape that would work I think. Thanks.


----------

